# Jlt



## arfie (Jul 23, 2004)

Where is the best place to buy @JLT ? Im looking into buying a apartment at Manchester Star Tower can anyone tell me more about this tower.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

yes! look through the sticky thread called OVERVIEW OF ALL NEW TOWERS!! i've posted pictures of all three manchester towers and you will also find the official homepage!


----------



## arfie (Jul 23, 2004)

I just wanted to know how does this property compare to the other properties on the JLT ? Manchester Properties offer good finance deals.


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

afraid I dont really now but from what i see most ask for ful payment on completed tower or with in 3 years


----------

